# Platy deaths



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

hi i until up to about two weeks ago i had six platies.
and now i only have one female left i also have these other fish in my 14 gal tank

angelfishx1
tiger barbx2
neon tetrax4

i was wondering what could have killed them off so quickly becuase i barely found any carcases. i am thinking it is the tiger barbs since they are so aggressive. can any help?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

is your tank cycled?


----------



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

sorry i dont get ya wat does cycled mean?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Angels should be in larger tanks. Tigers need to be in groups of at least 6. Your tank is overstocked with what you have left, and was extremely overstocked with what you had before. Seeing as how you don't know what cycle means, its very likely that they died from ammonia/nitrite toxicity.

Fish create waste, which turns into ammonia. There are some bacteria that start to grow in the tank which turn the ammonia into nitrites. There are other bacteria that turn the nitrites into nitrates. This is what is known as the biological filter, or cycle. Ammonia and nitrites, even in tiny amounts, are toxic to fish. Its only safe once there is enough of the right bacteria to turn convert it all into nitrates, which is only toxic in high amounts.

How long has your tank been set up? I'm guessing you don't have any test kits, which are critical to fishkeeping. If you can, take a sample of your water to your fish/pet store and ask them to test it for the three things I mentioned above. Tell them you need exact numbers. Alternatively, buy a liquid test kit such as Aquarium Pharmaceuticals' Master Test Kit. Don't get test strips, they are pretty much worthless. And don't let the store sell you any kind of crap for your tank before you come and ask us about it first.


----------



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanx for the help ill check that out


----------

